# Paid Business Licenses Services



## donniej (Sep 14, 2009)

A friend of mine had his business (LLC, not soap related) setup through a paid service.  He could not recall the company so I just googled it and came across businesslicenses.com.  I called the number on the web site and was told it cost $300 plus actual fees (estimated at ~$80)... I gave them a credit card number and they sent me a simple Excel spreadsheet to fill out.  This was just a few hours ago and was told that everything will be done on there end in a few days, everything should be returned from the government in less than 3 weeks (she said 2 weeks is common).  

This files all paperwork required for Fed, State and Local.  All that is required from me is to fill out the spreadsheet (which took ~15 minutes) and to sign the forms and send them back.  

I probably would have done it myself if it weren't for the city part (Philadelphia  :wink:  ).

I'll let you know how they do...


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

you can also do that at Legalzoom.com 


I dont though, I think the stuff they file with the state is pretty much just the info you are filling out on that form...they may just input it onto the other forms for ya... I like doing everything myself so I know how to do it and I save $$ 

Let us all know how it goes though I am curious to know!


----------



## donniej (Sep 23, 2009)

I already heard back from them, all paperwork has been submitted and I should have my biz license in 6 - 8 weeks.  

Their fees were $300; city, state and federal fees totaled $370... total = $670  :shock:   I'll bet most of that was city related.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> I already heard back from them, all paperwork has been submitted and I should have my biz license in 6 - 8 weeks.
> 
> Their fees were $300; city, state and federal fees totaled $370... total = $670  :shock:   I'll bet most of that was city related.



wooooooooaaaah

waaaaay out of my budget! lol...


----------



## kittywings (Sep 23, 2009)

YEOWCH!  I tend to do things myself as well... why pay a middle man to fill out a form.  I just got my business license in the mail yesterday $40.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> YEOWCH!  I tend to do things myself as well... why pay a middle man to fill out a form.  I just got my business license in the mail yesterday $40.



exactly... Im so bad... I mean I even try to make my own breadflour... seriously lol...


No middleman-ing going on here!


----------



## kittywings (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I haven't gone THAT far... but I HAVE wondered if I could buy hyaluronic acid, mix it with sterile water get a syringe and have my own (way cheaper) Juvederm (dermal filler, like collagen for those who don't know)...

Breadflour though... hmmm, how would you do that?  Grow the wheat and mill it?


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't gone THAT far... but I HAVE wondered if I could buy hyaluronic acid, mix it with sterile water get a syringe and have my own (way cheaper) Juvederm (dermal filler, like collagen for those who don't know)...
> 
> Breadflour though... hmmm, how would you do that?  Grow the wheat and mill it?



lol yeaaaah thats WAAAAY over my head lol plus Im scared of the collagen stuff ...


I would just buy whole wheat and mill it myself and sift it.... makes waaay different bread as the gluten way better in fresh flour


----------



## donniej (Sep 23, 2009)

$300 was for the service, $370 is what it would have cost me to do it by myself.  If I weren't in the city I would have done it myself... but for $300 it's done and I didn't have to fight with city hall or the state.  

And in the grand scheme of what I've spent on this operation, it's pittance  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> $300 was for the service, $370 is what it would have cost me to do it by myself.  If I weren't in the city I would have done it myself... but for $300 it's done and I didn't have to fight with city hall or the state.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of what I've spent on this operation, it's pittance  :wink:




lol i hear that... Ive been getting together my startup costs.... yikes!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 24, 2009)

DonnieJ: Did they complete everything yet?  I have been watching this post to see if you did get all the proper licensing.  Do they take care of everything (LLC, Ficticious Name, City or County permits and license, Fed and State Tax...).  What does the $300 cover.


----------



## donniej (Sep 24, 2009)

I was told that everything would be covered.  I doubt fictitious name was included though since I read that it costs $1,000 to register DBA in Philadelphia (I'm not 100% sure that's correct though).  

I got a confirmation about 2 or 3 business days after contacting them saying that everything was submitted.  I won't have the paperwork back from the city/state for 6 to 8 weeks though.  I will keep you updated in this thread what happens...


----------



## IanT (Sep 24, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> I was told that everything would be covered.  I doubt fictitious name was included though since I read that it costs $1,000 to register DBA in Philadelphia (I'm not 100% sure that's correct though).
> 
> I got a confirmation about 2 or 3 business days after contacting them saying that everything was submitted.  I won't have the paperwork back from the city/state for 6 to 8 weeks though.  I will keep you updated in this thread what happens...


DAAAAAAAAAAMM where did you read THAT!?!?! it costs $50 in FL?!?!.... that CANT be right!??!?!


----------



## donniej (Sep 25, 2009)

Everything is expensive in Philly... for example we have a "business privelege tax" and 8% sales tax, the rest of Pennsylvania is 6%... not to mention 4% city wage tax.  

But again, I'm not positive it was that much...


----------



## IanT (Sep 25, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> Everything is expensive in Philly... for example we have a "business privelege tax" and 8% sales tax, the rest of Pennsylvania is 6%... not to mention 4% city wage tax.
> 
> But again, I'm not positive it was that much...




wooooowsa


----------



## kittywings (Sep 25, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> Everything is expensive in Philly... for example we have a "business privelege tax" and 8% sales tax, the rest of Pennsylvania is 6%... not to mention 4% city wage tax.
> 
> But again, I'm not positive it was that much...



Should I be glad that I moved away when I was 14 then?

Nah, it still has more culture than Phoenix.   :cry:


----------



## donniej (Sep 26, 2009)

It's been less than a week since I finished my order with them and I just got my tax ID/state & local business license in the mail  :shock:


----------

